# I'M SO EXCITED!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!



## bucknut12 (Apr 18, 2006)

It's not really a triumph, but I'm so excited that I have to tell someone! I got an Ohio State Michigan ticket for 400 dollars! As crazy as it sounds, it is a bargain!!! Oh man, I can't wait!!!!!!!!!!! I love you all and GO BUCKS!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Classified (Dec 7, 2004)

Lucky devil.  

I'll be in the large crowd outside the stadium.


----------



## ladybugs (Jun 14, 2006)

...


----------

